# Ships Photo



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi 
I am lookng for a photo of the Mv Knob lake that I sailed on in 62 please CT Bowlings were the owners two other ships were the Ruth Lake and the Sept Isles, the other fleet were tankers Regent boats.

Thanks Ray(Smoke)


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Ray.

I don't have a photo but is this the ship you're referring to?
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/276206

This ship would have been ATLANTIC SPLENDOUR in '62.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

*Knob Lake*

Hi Martin

The Knob Lake was a Bulker build for the Great Lakes, I was on her in 62, 

Ray(H)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

For CT Bowlings read C T Bowring & Co Ltd.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ray. Try this for TRITONICA sister to KNOB LAKE.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10017&highlight=tritonica

All the best.

Barney.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Barney(Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Whoever named this ship "Knob Lake" didn't think of the poor person christening her! Or they had a warped sense of humour.


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ruth Lake*

Ray
Here is a photo of the Ruth Lake, I see Barney has directed you to the photo of the Tritonica that I posted April 2007. Courtesy of “Merchant Ships World Built 1956”

Ron


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Ron(Thumb) 

Ray


----------



## iant (Jan 10, 2010)

Burned Toast said:


> Hi
> I am lookng for a photo of the Mv Knob lake that I sailed on in 62 please CT Bowlings were the owners two other ships were the Ruth Lake and the Sept Isles, the other fleet were tankers Regent boats.
> 
> Thanks Ray(Smoke)


Ray, if you haven't spotted it I uploaded a photo of Knob Lake yesterday. The photo was taken in 1956, and was in my late uncle's collection.

Ian


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

benjidog said:


> Whoever named this ship "Knob Lake" didn't think of the poor person christening her! Or they had a warped sense of humour.


It could have been worse.... something like Iron Knob ... http://www.merchant-navy-ships.com/index.php?id=10,0,0,1,0,0


----------

